# Has anyone used the Eskimo Quick Fish 6 Ice shelter yet?



## Savelkoul (Dec 21, 2010)

I am looking at buying one and i just want to know a little more from someone who has some expirence using one.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

PM Sent


----------



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

I just bought one, hope to try it spearing this weekend.


----------



## Savelkoul (Dec 21, 2010)

plainsmannd-
Well if you do get the chance to go Good Luck and let me know how the house works for you!


----------



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

My inlaws just landed and brought my QF6. I went to the garage and set it up, much easier than the Black Ice hub shelter I had. Plus it collapses very simply and stows. The Black Ice I could setup in a few minutes but it always took time to break it down.

I drug it outside and its very dark, just a few stiching holes are apparent. I think it will work just fine.


----------



## Savelkoul (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope so. I just picked it up yesterday and it is sitting in my house. havent had it out of the box yet but i hope it will be a good investment. Thanks for letting me in on your thoughts about this product.


----------



## PlainsmanND (Dec 5, 2008)

I used the QF6 yesterday spearing, works just fine. I just anchored 3 walls but when the wind started gusting to about 30 I had a wall pop in so I had to anchor and tie that one. Worked well, the inner coating scratches off easily but I had no light issues spearing.


----------



## Savelkoul (Dec 21, 2010)

been doing more coyote calling then ice fishing but tomorrow i will get a chance to use it. i hope its worth all it cracked up to be. Not gonna lie...kinda excited lol. Good luck spearing out of the QF6 plainsmannd!


----------



## teamfullbore (Mar 25, 2010)

just fished in one on monday. . . was very easy to set up. easy to tear down. folds up very nice. an all around nice fish house!


----------



## AKFISHRIPPER (Oct 26, 2011)

I had one in Alaska and loved it, very fast to set up and tear down when moving from spot to spot and a great deal to


----------

